# Dois / duas



## Cosmic

Seguramente les va a parecer una pregunta más que elemental , y de verdad lo es, pero como mi profe está de vacaciones por 10 días -espero que le toque buen tiempo en Bahia - planteo acá la duda sobre el uso de dos y duas. Recuerdo que dije "dois formas " y él me corrigió : "duas formas ",. Terminada la clase , recurro al diccionario , pero ambas tienen igual significado. Alguien puede ayudarme ?. Desde ya muchas gracias y Feliz Navidad


----------



## Outsider

_Dois_ es masculino y _duas_ es femenino. Como _un_ y _una_ en español.


----------



## Cosmic

Raramente acierto el género en portugués , salvo las terminadas en -em , de modo que pocas veces voy a acertar con dois / duas. 
Los demás numeros también tienen género ademas  de um y dois ?


----------



## Outsider

Cosmic said:


> Raramente acierto el género en portugués , salvo las terminadas en -em , de modo que pocas veces voy a acertar con dois / duas.


¿De veras? ¡No es así tan diferente del español!



Cosmic said:


> Los demás numeros también tienen género ademas  de um y dois ?


Además de _dois/duas_, es como en español.


----------



## Cosmic

Si que difieren los  géneros, diría grandemente. Pero hay casos peores , como el alemán , que además tiene el género neutro y muy extendido. 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## spielenschach

*El portugués es mui semejante al español*
Dos burros – dois burros
Dos caballos – dois cavalos
Dos yeguas – duas éguas


----------



## jazyk

No, son poquísimas las palabras de género diferente: a ponte - el puente, o massacre - la masacre, o labor - la labor, y las palabras terminadas em -gem, que son femeninas en portugués y masculinas en español: a viagem - el viaje. Como regla general, puedes aplicarles a las palabras portuguesas el mismo género que les darías en español que acertarás más de 95% de las veces.


----------



## Alandria

Gente


Ouvi dizer que "el água" é masculino por questões eufônicas. Alguém confirma?


----------



## Outsider

_Água_ não é uma palavra masculina, mas feminina. Toma adjectivos femininos, por exemplo. O que acontece é que o artigo _la_ muda para _el_ antes de palavras começadas em _a-_ ou _ha-_ acentuados, por razões de eufonia. Mas não há razão para isso alterar o género das palavras.


----------



## jazyk

Exato. Usa-se o artigo el diantes de substantivos femininos que começam com a tônica e estam no singular: el agua, el alma, el ancla (âncora), mas las aguas, las almas, las anclas. Note que esse el não implica que a palavra é masculina, tanto que, se se usarem outros determinantes, como demonstrativos, pronomes possessivos ou adjetivos, impõe-se a concordância no feminino: Est*a* agua es buen*a*. Entregamos nuestr*a* alma a Dios, etc.

Não tinha visto a explicação do Outsider.


----------



## luis masci

jazyk said:


> Exato. Usa-se o artigo el diantes de substantivos femininos que começam com a tônica e estam no singular: el agua, el alma, el ancla (âncora)


Si, pero también hay otras palabras que parecerían merecer llevar artículo femenino, no empiezan con "a" y sin embargo llevan el artículo masculino(son pocas a Dios gracias)
Ejemplos:
el día- el idioma- el dilema- el delta- el idiota- el reuma


----------



## jazyk

Pero estas son masculinas a causa del origen griego, salvo la primera. En portugués también son masculinas, con excepción de reuma, que es femenina (la reuma): o dia, o idioma, o dilema, o delta, o/a idiota.

Nota que idiota puede ser masculino o femenino dependiendo del sexo de la persona en cuestión.


----------



## César Lasso

Como bien dijo Jazyk, en la mayoría de los casos el género coincide (en el 95 % de las palabras o más, "a ojo de buen cubero"). El problema está en que, a veces, cuanto más habitual es la palabra, más aumentan las probabilidades de existir diferencia de género entre ambas lenguas.

la costumbre // o costume
la leche // o leite
la sal // o sal
el dolor // a dor
el color // a cor
el sida // a sida
el topo // a topeira

En español tenemos, además, algunas palabras de género ambiguo: tan correcto es decir "azúcar moreno" (quizás más frecuente) como "azúcar morena", "azúcar blanco", "azúcar blanquilla"... "Mar", normalmente masculino, puede ser femenino en poesía o entre marineros. "Arte", siguiendo la regla del artículo "el" femenino (por razones eufónicas), tiene plural claramente femenino (las artes), pero en singular puede coordinar en masculino ("*el arte* no sólo alimenta *el alma* sedient*a* de belleza, sino que, además, puede resultar divertid*o*").

Saludos.


----------



## César Lasso

El doble género para el numeral "dos", que tanto despista a los hispanohablantes, no es exclusivo del portugués sino que existe, al menos, en otra lengua latina (catalán: "dos" // "dues").

Saludos.


----------

